

Ask HN: shareholder registry (shares + options)  - tyrelb

A question to all the startup companies out there:<p>What software program or system do you use to track company shares and employee options? I've used Excel to date, but it's somewhat difficult to ensure accuracy, print out statements, and ensure everything is proper.<p>Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
======
brk
Have you looked at <http://www.optionease.com/Content/default.aspx> not sure
about affordable though...

~~~
tyrelb
Thanks for the link! Not sure if it's right for a startup...

------
tyrelb
I've seen: <http://www.stocktracksoftware.com/> to date, but looking for
something more affordable.

------
AlexMuir
What accounting packages are out there that are most suited to startups?

~~~
tyrelb
Using Simply Accounting - prefer the non-hosted version since I'd rather my
personal information not be in the public's hands...

